
FunScript – F# to JavaScript with type providers - lelf
http://funscript.info/
======
jackfoxy
You can do a lot with Funscript, but for professional/enterprise level F#
interop with Javascript checkout WebSharper, which is finally under a
permissive OSS license [http://websharper.com/blog-
entry/4124](http://websharper.com/blog-entry/4124). It has been developed and
supported by Intellifactory as their flagship platform for many years, and has
a rock-solid reputation. Intellifactory just completed migration of the
codebase to Github yesterday, [http://websharper.com/blog-
entry/4125](http://websharper.com/blog-entry/4125), and is looking forward to
PRs.

~~~
resoluteteeth
This is really incredible news. I think in combination with Visual Studio
being available for free and Microsoft's new .net runtime for Linux, this is
going to make F# look a lot more viable.

(Not that WebShaper's dual licensing was unreasonable on a theoretical basis,
but in practice it just seemed to make it too much of a pain to make me want
to put the effort into learning it.)

